# Trudnoća i porod > Nakon poroda >  Poziv na sudjelovanje u istraživanju "baby bluesa"

## Tami25

Drage forumašice!

Apsolventica sam na Odsjeku za psihologiju Filozofskog fakulteta u Zagrebu i radim diplomski rad na temu Poslijeporođajna tuga ("baby blues") kod žena u Hrvatskoj i u tu svrhu provodim istraživanje putem interneta.
Pozivam vas da u što većem broju sudjelujete u istraživanju, kako bih dobila što cjelovitiju sliku o pojavi poslijeporođajne tuge u našim uvjetima. 
Potrebno je ispuniti 2 jednostavna upitnika. Upitnici su anonimni, a svi podaci koristit će se isključivo u svrhu izrade ovog diplomskog rada.

Da biste sudjelovali u istraživanju, važno je da je u trenutku ispunjavanja upitnika Vaše novorođenče staro *između 10 dana i mjesec dana.*
To znači da ako sada imate dijete te dobi, možete odmah ispuniti upitnike. Ako ste trudnica i trebate uskoro roditi, upitnike možete ispuniti nakon što Vaše dijete napuni 10 dana, ali ne kasnije od mjesec dana nakon što ste rodili.
Ovo je važno zbog toga što se pitanja u upitnicima odnose isključivo na razdoblje između 3. i 10. dana nakon poroda odnosno razdoblje u kojem se smatra da se poslijeporođajna tuga može javiti. Ako prođe više od mjesec dana od porođaja, smatra se da Vaše dosjećanje tog perioda više nije dovoljno pouzdano.

Upitnike možete pronaći na sljedećem linku:

http://www.eSurveysPro.com/Survey.as...2-264ff5c20d0e

Dio upitnika odnosi se na Vaša iskustva poslijeporođajne tuge, a nakon toga slijedi nekoliko pitanja o Vama i Vašem novorođenčetu, te samom porođaju i prilagodbi nakon porođaja. Molimo Vas da odgovorite na sva pitanja.
Ukoliko imate bilo kakvih pitanja ili nejasnoća, slobodno me kontaktirajte na ovoj temi ili na pp (privatne poruke).

Nakon obrane diplomskog rada rezultati istraživanja bit će objavljeni na ovoj temi na forumu.

Unaprijed se zahvaljujem na suradnji!


SAVJET:
Ako imate potrebu za razgovorom sa stručnom osobom u vezi Vaših simptoma poslijeporođajne tuge, ako mislite da su simptomi ozbiljniji nego što je to uobičajeno za "baby blues" ili oni duže traju i ne nestaju, ili iz bilo kojeg drugog razloga, ne ustručavajte se potražiti psihološku pomoć.

----------


## Tami25

E da, još nešto. 
Pozvane su da sudjeluju i cure koje smatraju da se kod njih nisu pojavili simptomi baby bluesa, da ne biste mislile da se istraživanje ne odnosi na vas  :Smile: 
SVE rodilje su pozvane i dobrodošle da sudjeluju.

I hvala curama koje su već ispunile upitnike   :Heart:  , kao i onima koje će to tek učiniti.

----------


## sweety

Štovani

Vidjela sam link i ujako sam bila zainteresirana na sudjelovanje u istraživanju.

Ali.

Moja je beba stara već godinu ipo, ne mogu sudjelovat premda se jako dobro sjećam prvih 10 dana, jer sam provela u bolnici s bebom. A u tih deset dana, zadnje mi je bilo na pameti tražit po internetu gdje da odgovorim na anketu o onome što se tek treba dogodit.  :Wink: 
Svejedno sam pročitala pitanja i na mnoga ne bi mogla odgovorit jer su nažalost ograničena na zlatnu skupinu beba/majki koje nisu imale problema oko porođaja i u prvom vremenu bebina života.

Svejedno smo imali baby blues.

Ako budete radili "proširenu" studiju, drage volje ćemo vam se pridružiti.
 :Smile:

----------


## Tami25

Može  :Smile: 

Koliko god je ova tematika zanimljiva, da bi se ispitali apsolutno svi aspekti pojave baby bluesa u svim mogućim uvjetima (uključujući hospitalizacije, problematične porođaje ili probleme sa zdravljem djece i sl), trebalo bi raditi oooopsežno ispitivanje koje ipak nadilazi granice ovog "malog" istraživanja za diplomski (jer ipak je to "samo" diplomski i ne smijem si stvar previše zakomplicirati  :Smile:  )
Tako da eto, drugom nekom prilikom. Ali hvala na dobroj volji  :Smile:

----------


## Tami25

hop  :Smile:

----------


## PericaY2K

Vaša anketa je nemoguća za ispuniti i dobro Vam je forumašica rekla.

Vidim da niste rodili pa ne shvaćate razlog. Žena u prvih mjesec dana ne stigne na wc, a kamoli da sjedne na komp i radi što god drugo osim da plače, doji, jede, spava po 15 minuta dnevno maksimalno...

Osim toga, žene se jako dobro sjećaju tog razdoblja, nismo dobile amneziju.

----------


## Tami25

Lijepo sam napisala odgovor i onda mi je javio internal server error i sve otišlo u nepovrat.

dakle, dakako da sam rodila, na Forumu sam od trudnoće i prošla sam razdoblje baby bluesa u punom "sjaju". moja mentorica, koja je odobrila ovaj upitnik i nacrt istraživanja, također je majka.

naravno da žene ne dobije amneziju ali u literaturi stoji da nakon nekog vremena dosjećanje jednostavno nije dovoljno pouzdano. ako se Vi sjećate dobro tog razdoblja nakon 6 mj ili godinu dana super, ali neke će žene imati donekle iskrivljeno dosjećanje i zbog toga moji rezultati mogu biti nedovoljno valjani. zbog toga je ovo ograničenje.
sad, taj prvi mjesec možda jest nezgodno razdoblje za tražiti žene da ispunjavaju upitnik iz razloga koje ste naveli ali što je tu je. meni je ovo prvo istraživanje i naravno da nije savršeno ali za potrebe diplomskog rada sasvim je ok. ne bi mi inače bilo odobreno.
osim toga, dobila sam već određeni broj valjanih odgovora tako da eto, nije neizvedivo. tko može, može a tko ne taj neće ispuniti upitnik i ok. uostalom, nekako sam se vodila logikom da, tko nađe vremena za provoditi tu na forumu i možda će moći i sudjelovati u istraživanju.
 :Kiss:

----------


## mihim

> Vaša anketa je nemoguća za ispuniti i dobro Vam je forumašica rekla.
> 
> Vidim da niste rodili pa ne shvaćate razlog. Žena u prvih mjesec dana ne stigne na wc, a kamoli da sjedne na komp i radi što god drugo osim da plače, doji, jede, spava po 15 minuta dnevno maksimalno...
> 
> Osim toga, žene se jako dobro sjećaju tog razdoblja, nismo dobile amneziju.


nemoj napadat zenu  :Smile:  , evo ja stignem malo i po forumu. bebe od 3 tjedna i 22 mj spavaju. nije bas da puno spavam, al spavam puno vise od 15 minuta. i samo sam se jednom rasplakala  :Smile:  , jer sam mislila da cu ostat bez mlijeka.

----------


## PericaY2K

> ... ali u literaturi stoji da nakon nekog vremena dosjećanje jednostavno nije dovoljno pouzdano...


Literatura, literatura... ja sam proživjela katastrofalno razdoblje nakon poroda baš zbog te literature koju su mi citirale majka doktorica i svekrva patronažna sestra (savjeti tipa: doji dijete svaka 3 sata - ja sam gladna svakih sat-dva - a kamoli ne bi bilo novorođenče želuca veličine pikule) Da ne kažem da su me maltretirale svaki dan u razdoblju babinja da se šećem a ja sam krvarila, dojila svako malo , bila na rubu ponora, nisam bila u stanju otić na wc, a kamoli izać "proluftat bebu". *Vi ne znate što je baby blues jer ga nikada niste imali, i zavidim Vam na tome*.

I ne dala vam nebesa da ga ikada iskusite, ja taj osjećaj ne bih poželjela NIKOME. 

Jedna je stvar imati simptome baby bluesa kako koji dan, a druga je stvar dotaknuti dno i biti na dnu dna 3-10 dana, puzati po dnu i ne vidjeti tračak svijetla.

A da ne kažem da moja patronažna u kvartu koja je VŠS (znači, žena je diplomirala faks), nema pojima o ničemu već zna samo vagati dijete (kao da je završila za mesara). Kad sam je pitala savjete za soor i ostale dobila sam znate koji odgovor: Obrati se pedijatru....

Toliko o silnim literaturama...

I shvatila sam jednu stvar: ako želiš biti zdrav - najbolje je biti svoj doktor; ako želiš bilo što napraviti najbolje sam znaš što i kako, jer potpora koju dobivamo od kvalificiranih ljudi i od "literature koju su pisali oni koji nisu iskusili" nije potpora, već puko prepričavanje literature i pravljenje sebe pametnih glumeći autoritet bez osnove.

I by the way, žena koja u razdoblju 3-10 dana nakon poroda stigne surfat po netu, ispunjavat ankete i slično - ona nije okusila ni "p" od poslijeporođajne depresije. I zavidim Vam na tome što i ja nisam bila tako dobro kao i Vi da hopsam okolo i surfam u tom razdoblju... nemate pojima koja ste sretnica.

Pravi Baby blues ne traje samo 3-10 dana nakon poroda - tu se vidi da je literaturu pisao muškarac ili žena koja to nije iskusila, kod mene je trajao puna 2 mjeseca. A tek kad je malena navršila 4 mjeseca mogla sam izaći vani na zrak i ne osjećati strah, tjeskobu, nelagodu, drhtanje, očaj... A kod nekih žena traje godinama - sirote, sirote te žene.

*Što Vi mislite da sve žene imaju mogućnost 
- da im se ne ispire mozak od okoline, 
- da im se ne kritizira dojenje, 
- da se normalno hrane, već gladuju i time i dijete gladuje
- da svaka majka ima financijsku mogućnost kupiti osnovno tipa kremu djetetu za guzu? 
Ta nemoć Vas UBIJE DUHOVNO, od te nemoći žene i pucaju po šavovima i nazivaju ih histeričnima, ludima i ovakvima i onakvima. A one NISU IMALE UVJETA DA BUDU SRETNE MAJKE. Znate li kako to boli? Ne znate... I ne dajte nebesa da ikada saznate* 

enivejz, ne želim opstruirat dobru anketu i dobru namjeru autorice ankete, pa ću tu završiti svoje učestvovanje na ovoj temi i poželjeti vam sve najljepše...

----------


## tinaka

Nisam rodila, al mislim da nije oke napadati ženu jer traži pomoć u ispunjavanju ankete. Nikoga ne prisiljava ni na što, samo želi diplomirati s temom na koju je očito i osobno povezana.
A ako neko ima nešto protiv, slobodno nek preskoči ovu temu.

Naravno, žao mi je svakog ko je prošao ili prolazi ovo razdoblje, ali ovdje se radi samo o anketi i o tome jel je neko želi ispuniti ili ne po zadanim parametrima.

----------


## Tami25

hvala mihim i tinaka   :Kiss:  

*mihim*, slobodno ispuni upitnik (ako već nisi) ako ti se da i ako stigneš.




> Literatura, literatura... ja sam proživjela katastrofalno razdoblje nakon poroda baš zbog te literature koju su mi citirale majka doktorica i svekrva patronažna sestra (savjeti tipa: doji dijete svaka 3 sata - ja sam gladna svakih sat-dva - a kamoli ne bi bilo novorođenče želuca veličine pikule) Da ne kažem da su me maltretirale svaki dan u razdoblju babinja da se šećem a ja sam krvarila, dojila svako malo , bila na rubu ponora, nisam bila u stanju otić na wc, a kamoli izać "proluftat bebu".


Draga *PericaY2K*,
žao mi je što ste sve to proživljavali (ja persiram jer Vi persirate, inače smo svi na Forumu obično na "ti"  :Smile:  ),
moram samo skrenuti pažnju da se diplomski radovi pišu oslanjajući se na podatke iz literature (istraživanja koja su rađena, stručni i znanstveni članci i sl.) i sve što ja radim ili napišem u diplomskom mora biti poduprto teorijski. da bih pobila nešto što tamo piše, morala bih raditi istraživanje o tom nekom podatku, npr ispitivati dosjećanje žena 6 mjeseci nakon i dokazati da je dovoljno pouzdano. 
ne može se svaki slučaj ukalupiti u literaturu, jasno, i nije sve uvijek crno-bijelo ali ja pri provedbi istraživanja i pisanju rada o tome moram poštivati određena pravila struke i to je to.




> Vi ne znate što je baby blues jer ga nikada niste imali, i zavidim Vam na tome.


ja jako dobro znam što je baby blues i imala sam upravo tipičan baby blues kakav ima većina žena. manji broj žena ima zaista teške simptome kao Vi. Zaista mi je žao što ste to proživjeli ali nije u redu da zbog toga omalovažavate moje iskustvo. ne poznajete me, i ne možete znati što sam i kako proživljavala.




> I by the way, žena koja u razdoblju 3-10 dana nakon poroda stigne surfat po netu, ispunjavat ankete i slično - ona nije okusila ni "p" od poslijeporođajne depresije. I zavidim Vam na tome što i ja nisam bila tako dobro kao i Vi da hopsam okolo i surfam u tom razdoblju... nemate pojima koja ste sretnica.


iz ovog što tu piše vidljivo je da brkate pojam baby bluesa s postporođajnom depresijom. to dvoje nije jedno te isto.

poslijeporođajna depresija ne javlja se unutar prvih 10 dana nakon porođaja, već krajem prvog mjeseca odnosno nakon 4-8 tjedana poslije porođaja (ponekad i kasnije). simptomi PPD puno su teži od simptoma uobičajenog baby bluesa, to je prava tzv depresivna epizoda koja duže traje od BB i događa se manjem broju žena.

baby blues obuhvaća najčešće blaže simptome plačljivosti, tužnog raspoloženja i emotivne labilnosti koji se pojavljuju unutar prvog tjedna nakon porođaja i traju najčešće do 10-ak dana (teži slučajevi i do mjesec), te se pojavljuju kod većine žena i uglavnom prolaze bez posljedica.
naravno uvijek postoje iznimni ili ekstremni slučajevi, poput Vašeg, gdje simptomi baby bluesa mogu biti teški, a ponekad dolazi do pretakanja baby bluesa u postporođajnu depresiju. čini mi se da bi ovo mogao biti slučaj kod Vas, prema ovome što opisujete. žene koje prožive teški baby blues imaju veće šanse razviti pravu postporođajnu depresiju od žena bez BB ili s umjerenim, uobičajenim simptomima.
evo malo o tome:
http://www.roda.hr/tekstovi.php?Teks...D=178&Show=866




> Pravi Baby blues ne traje samo 3-10 dana nakon poroda - tu se vidi da je literaturu pisao muškarac ili žena koja to nije iskusila, kod mene je trajao puna 2 mjeseca. A tek kad je malena navršila 4 mjeseca mogla sam izaći vani na zrak i ne osjećati strah, tjeskobu, nelagodu, drhtanje, očaj... A kod nekih žena traje godinama - sirote, sirote te žene


dakle, ovo upravo NIJE pravi baby blues. 
stvarno mislim da je kod Vas došlo do spajanja simptoma teškog baby bluesa u postporođajnu depresiju. 
Drago mi je da ste sad ok   :Love:

----------


## jkitanov

> Vaša anketa je nemoguća za ispuniti i dobro Vam je forumašica rekla.
> 
> Vidim da niste rodili pa ne shvaćate razlog. Žena u prvih mjesec dana ne stigne na wc, a kamoli da sjedne na komp i radi što god drugo osim da plače, doji, jede, spava po 15 minuta dnevno maksimalno...
> 
> Osim toga, žene se jako dobro sjećaju tog razdoblja, nismo dobile amneziju.


  :Love:  Bravo za ženu koja studira uz dijete
1. Cijelo vrijeme u bolnici sam imala laptop i provela nekoliko sati tih dana na netu. Bilo mi je dosadno i uz romming in, sisanje(na zahtjev, nikad nadohranjen), sama sam previjala dj i učila za ispit koji sam rješila mj dana nakon poroda.
2. Nemoraš vjerovati, meni je bilo dosadno  i tih dana kad sam došla kući. MM nije mogao na godišnji, a ja sama.
3. Zar nije i bebi potreban san? Moj je spavao 18sati u to vrijeme. Baš mi je i nedostajao dok spava. Da je koji takav dan opet  :Laughing:  

Dajte pomozite ženi kad lijepo pita.

*Tami 25*
A da probaš sa kojim rodilištem dogovoriti ili kakvu  trudničku amb.

----------


## mikka

ja sam imala baby blues nakon prvog (bolnickog) poroda, a nakon drugog (kucnog) nisam imala ni b od bluesa. smatram da to dvoje ima jaku vezu, ali djeca su mi prestara da ispunim anketu  :Grin:

----------


## L&L0809

ajme, Tami, da sam vidjela bacila bi se u obranu (ne tako dobro kao ti   :Grin:  ). al sta ces, kad ne gledam...

ugl. drzim fige da skupis dovoljno valjanih podataka i brzo diplomiras (pa da i proslavimo)  :Kiss:

----------


## mihim

ja ispunila vec prije  :Smile:  .

----------


## pomikaki

uh   :Embarassed:  ja ispunila a dijete ima preko 2g (sad tek vidim da ne spadam u grupu)

----------


## Tami25

nema veze *pomikaki*, neka si ti dala svoj glas  :Smile:  jedino neću moći upotrijebiti taj response u obradi podataka ali nema razloga za   :Embarassed:  




> ja sam imala baby blues nakon prvog (bolnickog) poroda, a nakon drugog (kucnog) nisam imala ni b od bluesa. smatram da to dvoje ima jaku vezu, ali djeca su mi prestara da ispunim anketu


*mikka*, skroz se slažem s tobom. s obzirom da su kod nas kućni porodi prava rijetkost, nisam mogla upotrijebiti varijablu "mjesto poroda" tipa bolnica ili kod kuće, ali sam zato stavila pitanje o nerazdvajanju djeteta i majke u rodilištu neposredno nakon poroda, tj. u prvom satu nakon poroda. svugdje u literaturi navodi se da je to početno povezivanje majke i djeteta važno za dijete i ima brojne dobrobiti za dijete (ono je mirnije, lakše se uspostavlja dojenje...) ali nije se istraživalo kakve poveznice ima to prvo povezivanje s djetetom s emocionalnim stanjem majke. pa želim vidjeti je li mogućnost neometanog povezivanja s djetetom u prvom satu nakon poroda povezano s manjkom simptoma baby bluesa kod majke. to je samo jedna mala stavka koja ima ulogu i u ovome što si ti napisala.

----------


## Tami25

*jkitanov*, budem li imala poteškoća pri prikupljanju dovoljnog broja sudionica preko interneta (upitnik je aktivan na 3 najveća roditeljska foruma), razmišljala sam i o opciji da informiram rodilje u nekom rodilištu o istraživanju pa ih zamolim da ispune upitnik kad im bebe navrše 10 dana. ali vidjet ću još, možda neće biti potrebno.   :Kiss:

----------


## mikka

nisam ja mislila da nakon kucnog poroda nisam imala bb zbog neodvajanja od djeteta, nego zbog nacina na koji sam rodila. osjecala sam se toliko dobro i mocno nakon sto sam sama rodila svoje dijete, na nacin koji mi je pasao, da nikakav blues nije dolazio u obzir. tako da ti je moje misljenje da na blues velik utjecaj ima bas sam porod, tj. ono sto od njega naprave u bolnici (tzv. aktivno vodenje poroda, jos uvijek vrlo popularno u nas). maltene se odluzelo zeni pravo da rodi, sto se vidi u uvrijezenom izrazu "porodio me taj i taj".

koliko sam citala, u kulturama u kojima nema ometanja poroda baby blues uopce ne postoji. to mi je sasvim logicno. porod je bas velika stvar u zeninom zivotu i ima veliku emocionalnu i psiholosku komponentu, prilicno zanemarenu u "zapadnjackoj" civilizaciji.

----------


## Tami25

ma kužim, zato sam i napislala da je ono samo mala stavka s obzirom da ti rađaš sama kako želiš i odmah nakon poroda imaš dijete kod sebe što također nije mala stvar.
zaista je šteta da kod nas nema veći broj kućnih poroda pa da mogu i to istraživati.  :Smile:

----------


## Ninči

Eto, i mi smo ispunili anketu  :Smile:

----------


## pomikaki

> tako da ti je moje misljenje da na blues velik utjecaj ima bas sam porod, tj. ono sto od njega naprave u bolnici (tzv. aktivno vodenje poroda, jos uvijek vrlo popularno u nas).


i moje mišljenje je takvo

----------


## Ninči

> mikka prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> tako da ti je moje misljenje da na blues velik utjecaj ima bas sam porod, tj. ono sto od njega naprave u bolnici (tzv. aktivno vodenje poroda, jos uvijek vrlo popularno u nas).
> 
> 
> i moje mišljenje je takvo


Vjerojatno ima u tome istine. Nažalost ni ovaj put nisam imala porod o kakvom sanjam pa ne mogu napraviti usporedbu. 
Kod mene je ovaj drugi porod bio još gori nego prvi...i još više "aktivno vođen" nego prvi. Ovaj put su mi još i vodenjak probušili bez da su mi i rekli, a ja sam samo mislila da je u pitanju obični pregled  :Sad:  Ali ovaj put se puno bolje osjećam psihički. Nemam uopće napada kao nakon prvog poroda. Kod mene je baby blues nakon prvog poroda uzrokovala najviše nesigurnost, neznanje i neiskustvo. Ovaj put sam iskusnija i sigurnija, znam sve oko bebe i baby blues (ako ga uopće i imam) je nezamjetan  :Smile:

----------


## PericaY2K

Draga Tami25,

oprosti za moj post.

Nakon par dana shvatila sam da još nisam zacijelila po pitanju mojeg tužnog stanja nakon poroda.

Malo sam razmišljala, čitala, pričala s MM i shvatila da moram prestati negativno razmišljati i njegovati sve te tužne situacije koje sam prošla jer one rezultiraju ovako - s mojim ispadom na način da povrijedim ljude oko sebe - konkretno tebe.

Ovo što ti se ispričavam nije gaženje mog ponosa niti gušenje mog ega, već najiskrenija isprika jer tek sada razumijem koliko sam ti boli nanjena sa svojim postom - vjerujem da si prošla baby blues i žao mi je za svaku sekundu kojom te je obuzeo.

Zato se pliz nemoj ljutiti na mene, ja sam evo sretna da sam shvatila svoje destruktivno ponašanje i na ljepšem sam putu da se nikada ne ponovi.

Želim ti sve najljepše i oprosti još jednom na mom ekscesu... Sram me... Drago mi je da si mudra i da ga nisi uzela zdravo za gotovo i da si imala kulture da mi lijepo odgovoriš. Hvala ti na tome   :Love: 

Kod mene se baby blues uistinu pretočio u postporođajnu depresiju i nisam razlikovala ta dva pojma, vjerovala sam da su jedno te isto... Tako da eto moje neznanje je tu isto dalo danak... uh...

Take care   :Heart:

----------


## Tami25

> pomikaki prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  mikka prvotno napisa
> ...


zapravo je puuuno faktora koji mogu utjecati na pojavu baby bluesa (odnosno dovesti se u vezu s njom), svaki djeluje na neki svoj način i u puno slučajeva bit će presudna interakcija raznih čimbenika koji će na kraju dovesti do pojave bb-a (ili njegovih izraženijih simptoma). teško je tu zapravo napraviti distinkciju u kojoj mjeri koji čimbenik može biti povezan s bb jer nijedan ne možemo izolirati, oni se pojavljuju zajedno (tu su hormoni, (ne)iskustvo, socijalna podrška, način i mjesto poroda, problemi s dojenjem.... i još mnogo toga)




> Draga Tami25, 
> 
> oprosti za moj post. 
> 
> Nakon par dana shvatila sam da još nisam zacijelila po pitanju mojeg tužnog stanja nakon poroda. 
> 
> Malo sam razmišljala, čitala, pričala s MM i shvatila da moram prestati negativno razmišljati i njegovati sve te tužne situacije koje sam prošla jer one rezultiraju ovako - s mojim ispadom na način da povrijedim ljude oko sebe - konkretno tebe. 
> 
> Ovo što ti se ispričavam nije gaženje mog ponosa niti gušenje mog ega, već najiskrenija isprika jer tek sada razumijem koliko sam ti boli nanjena sa svojim postom - vjerujem da si prošla baby blues i žao mi je za svaku sekundu kojom te je obuzeo. 
> ...


draga PericaY2K,
jako lijep post. ne ljutim se i nadam se da ćeš se ubrzo do kraja oporaviti od depresije. gadna je to stvar. okruži se ljudima koji su ti podrška i daj si vremena.   :Love:

----------


## Yuna

Nisam imala prvi put, pa se nadam da neću ni drugi. Kad se bebi rodi, ispunit ću.

----------


## Tami25

Super Yuna, hvala ti!  :Smile:

----------


## Tami25

istraživanje još traje, trebam još dosta valjanih odgovora... još barem toliko koliko ih imam do sad ( a sad ih ima  oko 40)  :Smile:

----------


## Tami25

hop!  :Smile:

----------


## Tami25

bližimo se kraju! još desetak odgovora mi treba, očekujem da ćemo ih skupiti kroz max. mjesec dana  :Smile:

----------


## silverinne

obavljeno!

----------


## Tami25

hvala!  :Smile:

----------


## tinaka

Ispunjeno. Nadam se da još vrijedi. :Smile:

----------


## Tami25

Hvala! Vrijedi naravno, ja ću javiti ovdje kada upitnik bude zatvoren > :Smile:

----------


## Tami25

još malooo  :Smile:

----------


## mlukacin

ajme  :Embarassed:  i ja tek sad vidjela smo prestrai za vas... sorry....

----------


## Tami25

nema problema!  :Smile:

----------


## Sisy

ja sam rodila prije 10 ak dana i nije mi dobro, kakoda si pomognem,,,DOISTA SAM OČAJNA

----------


## Tami25

Drage forumašice, od danas je upitnik ZATVOREN.
Hvala puno svima koje ste sudjelovale u istraživanju!
Kad bude gotov diplomski, ovdje ću iznijeti rezultate istraživanja. 

Draga *Sisy*, oprosti tek sad sm vidjela tvoj post. Kako si sada, jel išta bolje? Kako se osjećaš?
Ako i dalje imaš simptome tuge/očaja i sl., bilo bi dobro da od svog liječnika zatražiš uputnicu za odlazak psihologu.
Ako simptomi i dalje traju, moguće je da se razvija depresija i najbolje je u tom slučaju potražiti stručnu pomoć.

----------


## Tami25

U istraživanju je sudjelovalo 107 žena korisnica 3 najveća roditeljska internetska foruma (forum „Roda“, forum Trudnoća.net i „Mame i bebe“ forum) koje žive na području Hrvatske. Najveći broj sudionica je iz Zageba (n=59 ili 55.1%), 9 je iz Rijeke, po 3 iz Splita i Osijeka, po 2 iz Karlovca, Slavonskog Broda, Solina i Velike Gorice, a po 1 iz sljedećih mjesta: Čakovec, Daruvar, Dugo Selo, Glina, Gospić, Kastav, Kaštela, Krapina, Kutina, Ozalj, Pula, Šibenik, Varaždin, Vela Luka, Vinkovci, Zabok i Zadar. 8 sudionica nije specificiralo mjesto prebivališta, već su naznačile samo regiju ili čak Hrvatsku kao državu. Raspon godina sudionica je od 19 do 40, s prosječnom dobi 29.39 godina.

Prosječan rezultat svih sudionica istraživanja na Skali poslijeporođajne tuge iznosi 16.42. Najmanji mogući rezultat je 0 (najmanji dobiven u ovom istraživanju je 2) a najveći 36. Pri tome manji rezultat znači manju izraženost simptoma baby bluesa a veći rezultat veću izraženost ili više prisutnih simptoma.

Pokazalo se da su najčešći simptomi poslijeporođajne tuge kod sudionica našeg istraživanja umor, plačljivost, zabrinutost za bebu, lagan san, nenaspavanost, razdražljivost, napetost (čestice s prosječnim rezultatom većim od 1). Nešto manje zastupljeni simptomi kod naših sudionica su osjećaj da žena nije ona ista od prije, tjeskoba, fizička bol, zaboravljivost, nesretnost, nedostatak apetita, osjećaj bolesnosti, osjećaj da im je sve teško učiniti, zabrinutost za svoj izgled, nedostatak povjerenja u sebe, glavobolja (čestice s prosječnim rezultatima manjim od 1). Vidimo da se zapravo najviše pojavljuju blaži simptomi, upravo tipični za poslijeporođajno razdoblje. 

U našem uzorku nismo imali niti jednu majku sa završenom samo osnovnom školom, što niti ne čudi s obzirom da su sudionice regrutirane preko internetskih roditeljskih foruma. Za žene koje „surfaju“ internetom i koje su aktivne na forumima u potrazi za informacijama te mišljenjima i iskustvima drugih za očekivati je da su uglavnom obrazovanije nego što je to slučaj u općoj populaciji. Tako u našem uzorku imamo 38.3% žena sa srednjom stručnom spremom, većina ih je s višom ili visokom stručnom spremom (56.1%) a mali broj njih ima magisterij ili doktorat (5.6%). Velika većina žena je zaposlena (82.2%) a 17.8% je nezaposlenih, uključujući i učenice ili studentice. Također, većina ih je u braku (88.7%) što je i za očekivati u našoj tradicionalnoj sredini, a manji broj u izvanbračnoj zajednici (11.3%).

Više od polovice sudionica sada je rodilo svoje prvo dijete (55.1%) dok njih 44.9% ima dvoje ili više djece. Također je 57% novorođenčadi naših sudionica muškog spola, a 43% ženskog. Velika većina sudionica (93.5%) rodila je djecu porođajne težine 2500 g ili više, a samo 6.5% djecu niske porođajne težine (<2500 g, prema Svjetskoj zdravstvenoj organizaciji i UNICEF-u, 2004). 25.2% sudionica imale su potpuno prirodan porođaj, bez liječničkih intervencija. Više od polovice sudionica (56.1%) rodilo je vaginalno uz jednu ili više intervencija, uključujući i sredstva protiv bolova. 18.7% dijete je donijelo na svijet carskim rezom. 42.1% sudionica doživjelo je svoj porođaj lakšim od očekivanog, za 28% porođaj je bio u skladu s očekivanjem, a 29.9% ga je doživjelo težim od očekivanog. 

Za 24.3% sudionica bio je onemogućen kontakt koža-na-kožu s djetetom neposredno nakon porođaja. 29% dobilo je svoje dijete u naručje na kratko vrijeme (do 10 min), a 46.7% je imalo priliku uživati u maženju, dojenju i upoznavanju svoje bebe dulje od 10 minuta. Ovi podaci ukazuju na lagano podizanje svijesti bolničkog osoblja i samih majki o važnosti ranog povezivanja majke i djeteta neposredno nakon porođaja. Također, sličan trend pokazuju i podaci o zajedničkom smještaju majke i djeteta u rodilištu, gdje je više od polovice sudionica (52.3%) imalo priliku boraviti u sobi zajedno sa svojom bebom 24 sata dnevno, 21.5% samo preko dana a 26.2% sudionica nije imalo tu priliku već su im bebe donosili po rasporedu za dojenje. 

Većina sudionica (57%) je hranila svoje bebe isključivo majčinim mlijekom u prvih 10 dana nakon porođaja, bilo da su dojile ili se izdajale. Ostalih 43% je djelomično ili isključivo hranilo djecu umjetnim (adaptiranim) mlijekom. 25.2% sudionica nije imalo nikakvih poteškoća s dojenjem u prvih 10 dana nakon porođaja, više od polovice (54.2%) imalo je manjih ili većih problema s dojenjem ali nisu razmišljale o prekidu dojenja, a 20.6% je imalo velike poteškoće zbog kojih su ozbiljno razmišljale o prekidu dojenja. 

Sudionice našeg istraživanja uglavnom su zadovoljne kvalitetom pomoći u kući i podrške unutar prvih 10 dana nakon porođaja. Na skali od 1 do 5, gdje je 1=uopće nisam zadovoljna a 5=u potpunosti sam zadovoljna, njihov prosječan odgovor je 3.84. Pri tome 6.5% sudionica nije uopće zadovoljno kvalitetom pomoći i podrške, 10.3% uglavnom nije zadovoljno, 9.3% nije ni zadovoljno ni nezadovoljno, 40.2% je uglavnom zadovoljno a 33.6% je u potpunosti zadovoljno. Još više su zadovoljne kvalitetom svog odnosa s ocem djeteta, gdje je njihov prosječan odgovor 4.35, pri čemu je 1=uopće nije zadovoljavajuća a 5=u potpunosti je zadovoljavajuća. Samo 0.9% (1 sudionica) smatra da kvaliteta njezinog odnosa s ocem djeteta nije uopće zadovoljavajuća. 4.7% sudionica smatra da kvaliteta njihovog odnosa s ocem djeteta uglavnom nije zadovoljavajuća, 8.4% smatra da nije ni zadovoljavajuća ni nezadovoljavajuća, 30.8% smatra da je uglavnom zadovoljavajuća, a više od polovice sudionica (55.1%) smatra da je kvaliteta njihovog odnosa s ocem djeteta u potpunosti zadovoljavajuća.

Većina (66.4%) naših sudionica nije nikada u svom života patila od psihičkih poremećaja, uključujući poslijeporođajnu depresiju, 14% jest, a 19.6% ima nekoga u obitelji s poviješću psihičkih poremećaja. 56.1% sudionica inače pati od psiholoških predmenstrualnih tegoba a 43.9% ne.

U našem istraživanju dobili smo da je pojava jače izraženih simptoma poslijeporođajne tuge povezana s *nezaposlenošću majke, muškim spolom djeteta, velikim poteškoćama s dojenjem, psihološkim tegobama u predmenstrualnom razdoblju, nezadovoljstvom kvalitetom pomoći u kući i podrške tijekom babinja i nezadovoljstvom kvalitetom odnosa s ocem djeteta*. Većina ovih nalaza ne iznenađuje, osim podatka da su sudionice koje su rodile muško dijete imale izraženije simptome poslijeporođajne tuge. 
Majke koje su nezaposlene tijekom trudnoće vjerojatno imaju dodatnu brigu oko novčane situacije, a učenice i studentice brige zbog nastavka školovanja koje ih dodatno opterećuju, što bi moglo povećati vjerojatnost pojeva simptoma poslijeporođajne tuge. Velike poteškoće s dojenjem i razmišljanje o prekidu dojenja su stavka oko kojih se mnoge mlade majke muče, pogotovo u prvim danima nakon porođaja dok dojenje ne profunkcionira. Bilo da se muče s problemima ili odustanu od dojenja, žene se često osjećaju nekompetentnima i nesposobnima da prehrane vlastito dijete što bi također moglo pojačati simptome poslijeporođajne tuge. Žene koje pate od psiholoških predmenstrualnih tegoba možda su češće emotivno labilnije, pa tako i u prvim danima nakon porođaja što bi opet moglo doprinijeti pojavi simptoma poslijeporođajne tuge ili njihovoj jačoj izraženosti nego kod ostalih žena. I na kraju, ne začuđuje što su socijalna podrška i pomoć u brizi za dijete ali i za samu sebe od velike važnosti mladoj majci neposredno nakon porođaja, dok se malo ne upozna i ne uskladi s djetetom i stekne povjerenje u sebe i svoju sposobnost da se o njemu brine. I za očekivati je da će majke kojima je socijalna podrška manjkava imati veću vjerojatnost za razvijanje simptoma poslijeporođajne tuge.

Eto. Ako imate kakvih pitanja ili ako je nešto nejasno, slobodno pitajte.
Još jednom zahvaljujem svim forumašicama koje su sudjelovale.  :Kiss:

----------

